# Can you use any Epson for sublimation



## fleeze69 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi

Im wondering if any Epson printer will work with Dye Sub ink or does it have to be one of a specific few - I have some bottles of ink so am looking for a basic inkjet that I can get refillable cartridges for (or a CIS).

I'm not sure how it is in the US but here in the UK it's hard to find an A4 Epson for under £100 that doesn't have a scanner plonked on top. The only ones I can seem to find are the S21 and the P50, would either of these be suitable?

I appreciate that I may need a custom ICC profile (as Sawgrass don't seem to list these printer on their site) , but I have found a company that will do one of these for £15.

Thanks


----------



## aries (Mar 18, 2007)

fleeze69 said:


> Hi
> 
> Im wondering if any Epson printer will work with Dye Sub ink or does it have to be one of a specific few - I have some bottles of ink so am looking for a basic inkjet that I can get refillable cartridges for (or a CIS).
> 
> ...


Yes epson will do dye sublimation..


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

From an aspect of the piezoelectric print head technology, any Epson inkjet printer should be able use dye sublimation ink. You do need to print regularly and not let the printer sit. Otherwise the dye sub ink can dry in the print head more easily than regular ink and kill the print head.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I would look at the New Ricoh GX3300n...it is faster than an epson..no clogging issues uses only Gel ink..4 carts and in the end the ink is cheaper than the sublijet/artainium...the ink is also from sawgrass...It is in the uk..on site is
RICOH GX3300 GelSprinter Colour Printer - Printware


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I have a epson c88 with refillable cartridges from conde and love them. I do not do much that is larger than 8.5 x 11 so it works out great for me and I love the refillable cartridges.
I have a friend that got the gel printer but he really has not had much to say about it


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

There are refillable carts out there for the Epson 1400. When deciding which printer to buy, I suggest you keep in mind what you want to sublimate. Do you need a printer that can print up to 13 x 19 paper or one that print up to legal size paper. The Epson 1400 will print up to 13 x 19 paper. Ricoh has introduced 2 printers that have been successful in sublimation: the Ricoh 5500N and 7000. The 5500 will print up to legal size and the 7000 up to 13 x 19.

The 5500N requires an ICC Profile. The 7000 can be use with a power driver or ICC profile.


----------



## Oh Danny Boy (Jan 26, 2010)

_"I appreciate that I may need a custom ICC profile (as Sawgrass don't seem to list these printer on their site) , but I have found a company that will do one of these for £15."_

Can i ask the company who will do you a custom profile for £15? i'm kinda in the same position, I have just purchased a Epson S21 (argos for £39.99) and have some artainium inks which i shall use refillable cartridges for in the short term - just need a ICC Profile to match (using Photoshop CS3). i know Epson S21 is ok for Sublimation as i have seen companies using it as a sublimation package. Have tried the obvious thing and emailed them for help although i just get blanked - i guess as they are not selling me nothing they are less keen to help.... Anyway, that contact of yours for the custom profile would be appreciates, and let me knoe how you get on yourself!

Cheers,

Danny


----------



## fleeze69 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi Guys thanks for your replies - I ended up getting an Epson with a scanner on top but the paper feed kept messing up so ended up swapping it for an S21 - A4 size is fine for me at the mo.

In regard to the ICC profile, I found a company called pure profiles by googling "ICC profile" who claim to be able to do them for £14 or £25 (depending on the level of complexity) - I have not tried these yet as so far my colours seem okay as they are.


----------

